# Cutting off Cats?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

My car is now registered in Florida were they do not have emissions tests.

How much power can I expect with just cutting off the cats?
Will my preditor turn off the engine light from the missing cats?

I don't have money for long tubes right now but I was thinking it would be a move in the right direction.

Would the sound improve?

What do you guys think? Worth it or not?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Its not worth it, many people don't see that much of a gain by getting rid of the cats. You will improve the sound of the car and add alittle smell in the process. If I ever go LT's or add midpipes to my car I will still go with highflow cats.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Catless along may net a few HP with a good tune. The handheld you have can turn off the rear O2 so you won't have a CEL. I wouldn't waste your time though. Save up for headers as some brands require you to use their mids anyway.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool
Thanks guys


----------

